# After The Burial - Death Metal Content



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For you death metal fans. an up and coming band. Vid below complete with mosh pit, side groupies and plenty of Ibanez 7 string shredders

http://youtu.be/JbQCzePCT6M


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not a huge death metal listener, but these guys are very, very good.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice!! I really miss those days were dirty long haired metalheads where the sh*t!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not trying to be a prick but...

After the burial are not death metal. If anything they are melodic metalcore (don't worry, doesn't make much sense to me either!).

I own their last two albums, and like them very much. They play 8 strings, not 7 

EDIT: after clicking the link, that's a song off their first album (done with their new vocalist by the looks of things) - you guys might enjoy the song "pendulum" or "to carry you away" off their new record as well


----------

